# PP Micro



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been looking at these, do you have any pics?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Still on the water.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Got mine in friday ill post pics when its mounted.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squid, shoot me a pm with cell or email and I'll send a few from my phone.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Post some pics when you can. I got my azz handed to me this evening drifting solo over a flat with 15mph winds - blowing up fish due to the uncontrolled drift. Me thinks I might need the PP Micro to put some _brakes_ on my skiff.

Did you get the battery or hard wired? Curious how the Lithium battery is gonna work........


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cleaning up. Will post pics in a few.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know what's going on with the photo posting. I posted the same way I always do but I am getting links instead of pics.
Tried twice.
Sorry.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Yat.
Now tell me what in the HELL I'm doing wrong!
Click on attach pic, go to PB and click copy IMG, paste between [img] on MS. Done. Same as always. But not posting pic, only link.
Whatever.

:D


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> I've been looking at these, do you have any pics?


you want to see pics of his micro pp ;D


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> > I've been looking at these, do you have any pics?
> 
> 
> you want to see pics of his micro pp ;D



awww man you beat me to it.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Thanks Yat.
> Now tell me what in the HELL I'm doing wrong!
> Click on attach pic, go to PB and click copy IMG,* paste between [img] on MS[/b]. Done.  Same as always. But not posting pic, only link.
> Whatever.
> ...


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks. 
Now a little more of what I did with the micro pp. (Insert jokes about micro pp here) I fished this afternoon in an area where I knew the water wouldn't be over 2-3 feet where I would be spending most of my time. Since is wasn't dumb enough to buy the $95 pp micro stick but instead opted to buy for a 20' section of 3/4" for ALOT LESS, I cut a 4' and 6' section out of the other half and was able to stick the skiff solid without all the excess protruding from the top.
Worked like a SOB and I've got three stick for half the cost of the one they sell.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone bought 1 with the Lithium Battery yet?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm jealous


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Headed to the marsh in the am with a couple buddies to get some monsta redfish footage for their project, hookedonyak.com. As soon as we get a few up close and personal red shots I'll turn the camera on the Hobie.
Should be nice to see how it solves the problem of sticking the skiff so that I can sling a fly from the platform quickly and quietly without having to plant the push pole and tie off.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Didnt want to drill any holes in the boat so I had member Anytide make me a bracket to bolt on to the platform leg. Works like a charm. He is also making a backing plate to go in between the pp plate and the platform leg, so not to put stress on the pp bracket. He made me one but someone didnt give him the correct size of the plate :-X. It hangs over just enough to clear and is out of the way. Thanks again Anytide


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

one more


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

MM - Please let us know how it holds up on a boat towards the heavier side of PowerPole's rating. I'm thinking about one for the Hobie!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> MM - Please let us know how it holds up on a boat towards the heavier side of PowerPole's rating. I'm thinking about one for the Hobie!


U tryin to out do me??


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Gonna do more with less bubba! ;D


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gramps,
My micro is mounted on the back corner of my Hobie and with 2 fat boys (225lb+) two yetis and full gear it stopped and held us like it was nothing in 25+ wind Saturday. And I only had it set on level 2 down force.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

heres the adapter plate i made for the gheenoeist in all of us.......




walaski ! 



send me those mesurements E ............ :-/


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so..if the pole didn't have a stop knob on top and you were in deep water or a soft mud bottom and not paying attn. would the pole go all the way thru?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep. Right on out the bottom. 
Now ask me how I know?

[smiley=officeslave.gif]

Epoxied a pvc plug on my pins and no more of that.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

anchor pin with no handle?

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes Tide. The first test run down to the river I had taken a 3/4" glass rod and cut a few pieces to test and thought I would just bump it down a little at a time to try it out. Yeah, right. It has this neat little feature where it fully deploys up or down with a double tap on the direction button. Well..... dumba$$ me was bumping it down a couple inches at a time and double tapped a section right out the bottom. (Insert Home Simpson "D'oh!)
At least I can laugh about it and an offshore supply company down the road from work sells 20' joints of 3/4 for around $50. So now I have numerous sticks of different lengths in the skiff and on the yak.


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

anytide how much do you charge for the gheenoe mount for the pp micro


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

$50.00 shipped
all hardware


----------



## api1313 (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought one for my ipb 14....definitely money well spent! If anyone is looking for one check CL...i found mine for 400....new in the box....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> $50.00 shipped
> all hardware



$45.00 shipped , the pp micro hardware sent with unit will work for the clamp-on set-up as i'm told.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope it works on your hobie cause I just put one on my Silver King.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

btw, I was surprised at how quiet it is.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone have any problems with waves coming over the rear of the boat while anchored?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

None here.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

The battery is not available yet. My micro is on back-order. The spike was delivered week before last, waiting for the driver head so I can mount it with the brackets from Anytide. It will mount on the rear support of the poling platform on my LT25. As soon as I get it mounted I'll post pics.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone know how much the driver unit weighs?
thanks already....


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

7.5 lbs driver head without bracket.


----------

